
The New Lenovo ThinkPad TrackPoint Keyboard II - usaphp
https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/accessories-and-monitors/new-arrivals/KBD-BO-TrackPoint-KBD-US-Eng/p/4Y40X49493
======
gjvc
For some inscrutable reason, this doesn't allow for wired use -- the USB wired
connection is only used for charging. "For the love of God, WHY?!" etc.

I have the previous edition of this (both bluetooth and wire) and they're
great. Yes, I bought the wired one shortly after I realised the above design
decision.

Bounty paid for one of these, though.
[https://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?t=12329](https://deskthority.net/viewtopic.php?t=12329)

~~~
elipsey
I have a few thinkpad keyboards lying around. The older or used ones are
inexpensive and easy to get. It has occurred to me to wonder if an adapter
could be fabricated to connect keyboard's tiny internal ribbon connecter to
USB or PS2. I guess this guy made one for a standalone trackpoint:

[https://github.com/feklee/usb-trackpoint](https://github.com/feklee/usb-
trackpoint)

which is an awesome idea, and also something I wish I could just buy.

So maybe a cheap pcb could be designed to connect the whole keyboard; build
your own case. I'm picturing something CNC milled out of some classy hardwood.

I know I would pay for the board if it already existed, and I am convinced
there is an opportunity here. I guess maybe I should bite the bullet and
finally get around to learning some simple pcb design tools, but I wish
someone would just scoop the idea :)

------
pcdoodle
I can't justify $99 because the battery will eventually wear out and end up in
the trash bin. Stop making throw away garbage!

------
superbaconman
I've got the previous version of this and have been very happy with it. I may
upgrade as this has a usbc port.

------
aitchnyu
Is there any justification for putting the left control anywhere but bottom
left?

